

Microsoft purchases 666,642 IPv4 addresses "before they run out" - shawnee_
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9215055/Microsoft_offers_7.5M_for_666_624_IPv4_addresses

======
rbanffy
I guess nobody knows better than them the state of the IPv6 implementation on
the world's most common desktop operating system.

Doesn't exactly inspire trust, does it?

